# Edgar Wrights unterschätztes Meisterwerk: Wie The World's End Gott den Stinkefinger zeigt



## Christian Fussy (4. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Edgar Wrights unterschätztes Meisterwerk: Wie The World's End Gott den Stinkefinger zeigt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Edgar Wrights unterschätztes Meisterwerk: Wie The World's End Gott den Stinkefinger zeigt*


----------



## Christian Fussy (4. Dezember 2021)

Was sagt ihr zu "The World's End" / zum Video? Die Gedanken wollten schon länger aus mir raus, darum dachte ich, ich schreibe einfach mal eine kleine Analyse und setz mich damit vor die Kamera. Der Carlo hat dann die ganze richtige Arbeit gemacht und alles mit den Filmszenen zusammengeschnitten. Ich hoffe, euch hat es gefallen, auch wenn das Thema vielleicht nicht ganz so aktuell ist.


----------



## Strauchritter (4. Dezember 2021)

Exzellentes Video und Analyse, hat mir sehr gut gefallen!
Memo an mich selbst: Im Urlaub die Cornetto Triologie wieder einmal anschauen


----------



## Gast1649365804 (4. Dezember 2021)

Wieder was dazugelernt heute.
Hmm, ich kenne alle 3 Filme, aber hab nicht mal gewußt, von wem sie sind.
Die Gemeinsamkeiten sind mir auch aufgefallen, aber hab mir nie die Mühe gemacht herauszufinden, von wem die sind…lege in aller Regel keinen Wert auf sowas.
Was die Analyse des Filmes betrifft…ich bin offensichtlich dahingehend ein absoluter Banause. So habe ich den Film nie gesehen. Filme sind für mich reine Unterhaltungsware, mehr nicht. Gefällt mir ein Film, schau ich ihn auch nochmal an, das wars auch schon.
The Worlds End…naja, da bin ich mehrmals eingeschlafen beim schauen, obwohl ich nicht müde war.


----------



## MarcHammel (4. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir die Trilogie erst kürzlich wieder angesehen. Über Worlds End hab ich tatsächlich immer mal wieder nachgedacht, gerade mit Blick auf Kings Alkoholkonsum und Depressionen. Von allen dreien war er der für mich tiefgreifendste Film.



> Am Ende lässt er selbst einen Teil von sich zurück und entwickelt sich dadurch weiter. Und bleibt dennoch zweifelsohne der King.


Vor allem aber wird er eins bleiben: King Gay.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0oHT-rtiFZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wieder was dazugelernt heute.


Allerdings.  


General-Lee schrieb:


> Was die Analyse des Filmes betrifft…ich bin offensichtlich dahingehend ein absoluter Banause. So habe ich den Film nie gesehen. Filme sind für mich reine Unterhaltungsware, mehr nicht. Gefällt mir ein Film, schau ich ihn auch nochmal an, das wars auch schon.


Sicher, viele Filme erzählen halt eine Geschichte und das war's dann.

Aber ebenso drängen sich bei einigen Metaphern auf (zB Animal Farm) oder stellen so viele Fragen, daß man (also wenigstens ich) darüber ins Grübeln kommt ("Mother!" mit Jennifer Lawrence & Javier Bardem) und mitunter fällt mir auch eine Bildkomposition auf, die nicht umsonst so gewählt wurde (zB in Gravity die Szene in der Luftschleuse, in der die Protagonistin wie ein Baby im Bauch einer Schwangeren zusammen gekauert in der Schwerelosigkeit liegt, während irgend ein Schlauch dazu passend die "Nabelschnur" darstellt).

Filme werden aus den verschiedensten Gründen gemacht, und manchmal steckt eben doch mehr dahinter als die Geschichte oberflächlich erzählt. Und dann lohnt es sich, genauer hinzuschauen und darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (4. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Allerdings.
> 
> Sicher, viele Filme erzählen halt eine Geschichte und das war's dann.
> 
> ...


Ja, mit Sicherheit.
Animal Farm zum Beispiel habe ich nie gesehen, Mother! auch nicht, aber ganz bewußt nicht. Natürlich weiß ich, worum es geht, aber ich will mich mit sowas nicht beschäftigen. 
Filme sind für mich reine Unterhaltungs-Konsum-Produkte. Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich nicht fähig wäre, mich mit Metaphern, Parabeln und so weiter zu beschäftigen, ich mag nur nicht und deshalb lasse ich gewisse Genres gezielt aus.
Bin eher der Stirb Langsam, Expendables und Poltergeist Typ. Kawumm und bissl Effekte, das reicht mir.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich hingegen hab mir Mulholland Drive von David Lynch direkt 4x innerhalb von 2 Tagen angesehen, weil ich daran rum gerätselt hab, was da denn jetzt überhaupt wie zusammen passen soll. 

(In dem Film geht es um ein naives junges Mädchen, das in Hollywood Karriere machen will und die deutlich härtere Realität, auf die sie trifft. Zwischendurch werden mal die Namen der Personen ausgetauscht, es gibt einen Schlüssel und eine Box dazu, die ziemlich rätselhaft ist, einen Cowboy, der Schlimmes androht, wenn wir ihn noch zweimal sehen und ein Unfallopfer mit Gedächtnisverlust. Und Rebekah del Rio singt Roy Orbison. oder doch nicht? Derweil wird dem Filmemeacher von oberster Stelle vorgeschrieben, mit wem er die Rolle seiner Protagonistin besetzen darf ...)

Viele Filme sind ja nach klassischem Heldenreise Prinzip gestrickt.
Irgendwem wird nahegelegt, einen fiesen Typ zu besiegen; erster Kampf: Niederlage; Training; er fängt an, an sich selbst zu glauben; irgendwann Finalkampf, natürlich auch in 2 Phasen: kriegt erst aufs Maul und zum Schluß weiß er aber, wie er den Bad Guy besiegen kann und reitet dann mit seiner Prinzessin in den Sonnenuntergang.

Ich finde Filme wesentlich spannender, bei denen ich in der Mitte NICHT weiß, wie der enden wird; bei denen ich vielleicht auch erst im Nachhinein weiß, worum es eigentlich ging, weil der finale Twist alles vorher Gesehene auf den Kopf stellt (zB: Donnie Darko, Sixth Sense, The Machinist) oder eben gerade den oben schon genannten Film _Mother!,_ bei dem man ungespoilt nicht mal ansatzweise erwarten kann, wo sich der Film und dessen Story hin entwickelt.

Auch sehr interessant finde ich die Filme von Quentin Dupieux (zB Rubber), die eine interessante Gratwanderung zwischen Trash, Absurdität und Surrealismus hinlegen, so daß man nie weiß, woran man ist, wie die Handlung weitergeht oder gar endet, oder sich auch einfach nur fragt, warum es eigentlich im Büro regnet.


----------



## masto-don (5. Dezember 2021)

schön etwas über die hintergründe des filmes zu erfahren. ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass viele sachen des filmes so bedeutungsschwanger sind.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (5. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hingegen hab mir Mulholland Drive von David Lynch direkt 4x innerhalb von 2 Tagen angesehen, weil ich daran rum gerätselt hab, was da denn jetzt überhaupt wie zusammen passen soll.
> 
> (In dem Film geht es um ein naives junges Mädchen, das in Hollywood Karriere machen will und die deutlich härtere Realität, auf die sie trifft. Zwischendurch werden mal die Namen der Personen ausgetauscht, es gibt einen Schlüssel und eine Box dazu, die ziemlich rätselhaft ist, einen Cowboy, der Schlimmes androht, wenn wir ihn noch zweimal sehen und ein Unfallopfer mit Gedächtnisverlust. Und Rebekah del Rio singt Roy Orbison. oder doch nicht? Derweil wird dem Filmemeacher von oberster Stelle vorgeschrieben, mit wem er die Rolle seiner Protagonistin besetzen darf ...)
> 
> ...


Deine aufgezählten Filme habe ich bis auf Mother auch gesehen, bzw. versucht zu schauen.
Es ist einfach nicht meins. Deswegen lasse ich bestimmte Genres und Filmemacher ganz bewußt aus. 
Mulholland Drive finde ich ganz furchtbar und schrecklich öde.Vielleicht bin ich auch zu einfach gestrickt und erkenne den Unterschied zwischen Kunst und Krempel nicht, aber beides fängt mit einem K an. 
Habe auch keine Motivation, einen Film mehrmals zu schauen, nur um herauszufinden, worum es eigentlich geht. 
Auch Tarantino Filme mit ihrem nie enden wollenden pseudo-psychlogichen-Gelaber kann ich mir kaum anschauen. Das ist auch immerzu das gleiche.
Aber so ist das mit den unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern. Deshalb gibts auch unterschiedliche Formen der Unterhaltung, je nach dem, was einem zusagt.
Ich bleibe lieber bei der klassischen Heldenreise.


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Mulholland Drive finde ich ganz furchtbar und schrecklich öde.


Kann ich nachvollziehen, da stellenweise in ~ der ersten Stunde nicht viel passiert. Im Prinzip gibt nach der Klarstellung des Haupthandlungsstranges "Rita's Vergangenheit aufklären" gerade mal eine diesbezüglich relevante Weiterentwicklung.

Das liegt daran, daß Mulholland Drive eigentlich als Serie konzipiert worden ist und die erste Stunde quasi die erste komplette Folge ist. Als dann klar war, daß es keine Serie geben würde, hat D. Lynch das vorhandene Material zu einem eigenständigen Film zusammen geschnitten und das Material der letzten halben Stunde dafür nachgedreht.
Zum Glück für den Film ist Naomi Watts währenddessen vom Aussehen her deutlich erwachsener geworden, was sowohl ihre anfängliche naive Art wie auch ihre depressivere  Seite gen Ende des Films deutlich verstärkt.

Aber ja: kein Film für jedermann.


Allerdings kann "öde" einem Film auch sehr gut tun. Beispielsweise ebenfalls von Lynch (aber ein normaler Film): _The Straight Story_, in dem ein alter Mann nach dem er vom Schlaganfall seines Bruders in einem anderen US Staat gehört hat, sich aufmacht, diesen zu besuchen. Nur: Er ist schlecht zu Fuß, hat keinen Autoführerschein, sondern nur seinen Rasenmäher, mit dem er sich auf den Weg macht und so sechs Wochen für die Reise braucht. Das beruht sogar auf einer wahren Geschichte. Ich finde den Film wunderschön. Gerade _wegen _seiner Langsamkeit.


----------



## toniabi02 (5. Dezember 2021)

Toller Artikel. Vielen Dank dafür.
Und ja, "The World's End" ist definitiv ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## Cobar (6. Dezember 2021)

Schöner Artikel, allerdings gehöre ich tatsächlich zu den Leuten, die "The World's End" am schlechtesten von diesen Filmen finden. Von dem ganzen Hintergrundzeug wusste ich nichts, allerdings macht sowas für mich einen Film auch nicht unbedingt besser. Metaphernreiche Filme sind etwas tolles, aber hier hat mich der Film an sich einfach nicht unterhalten und ich fand ihn so langweilig, dass ich diesen nicht einmal zur Hälfte geschafft habe. Das haben die anderen Filme deutlich besser gemacht und auch Baby Driver und Scott Pilgrim gefallen mir deutlich besser.

Es ist zwar interessant hier mal die Hintergründe über den Film zu erfahren, aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, macht es diesen für mich nicht unbedingt besser, wenn ich den Film an sich schon lahm fand. In diesem Fall geben sie dem FIlm zwar nochmal eine ganz neue Ebene, aber eben eine sehr persönliche für Pegg, die mich nicht betrifft und mich vermutlich dadurch auch nicht sonderlich anspricht. Mit Glauben und Gott habe ich ohnehin nichts zu tun, weshalb ich da auch nicht auf den Vergleich gekommen wäre bzw. er mir nicht so direkt aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## Twixtor2021 (6. Dezember 2021)

@Worrel 
Mulholland drive war unter dem größten Mist, den ich mir je angesehen habe, gleichauf mit Tree of Life von Terrence Malick und einigen anderen Stinkern. Lynch hat ein Zusammenhangloses etwas zurecht gezimmert und behauptet einfach es wäre ein Film. 

Ich bin da mehr bei General Lee. Auch wenn ich am liebsten eine Kombination aus Unterhaltung und Anspruch habe. Film ist aus meiner Sicht vor allem Eskapismus. Deshalb sind die Bollywoodfilme auch so schrill und bunt, sie sollen die armen Menschen für einen Moment aus der Tristesse ihres Lebens rausholen. In Deutschland hingegen scheint es vielen sehr gut zu gehen, eine Art invertierter Eskapismus, weil es fast nur deprimierendes Zeug über gescheiterte Personen gibt, auf die der Otto Normal Bürger herabschauen kann.


----------



## Fireball8 (6. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen, da stellenweise in ~ der ersten Stunde nicht viel passiert. Im Prinzip gibt nach der Klarstellung des Haupthandlungsstranges "Rita's Vergangenheit aufklären" gerade mal eine diesbezüglich relevante Weiterentwicklung.
> 
> Das liegt daran, daß Mulholland Drive eigentlich als Serie konzipiert worden ist und die erste Stunde quasi die erste komplette Folge ist. Als dann klar war, daß es keine Serie geben würde, hat D. Lynch das vorhandene Material zu einem eigenständigen Film zusammen geschnitten und das Material der letzten halben Stunde dafür nachgedreht.
> Zum Glück für den Film ist Naomi Watts währenddessen vom Aussehen her deutlich erwachsener geworden, was sowohl ihre anfängliche naive Art wie auch ihre depressivere  Seite gen Ende des Films deutlich verstärkt.
> ...


Meine Freundin ist während des Films eingeschlafen (gut, der Tag war auch anstrengend ). Ich hingegen war wie gebannt und wollte ihn am liebsten direkt nochmal schauen  

Das letzte Mal, dass ich einen "schweren" Film direkt nochmal geschaut habe, war bei I'm Thinking of Ending Things. War eigentlich echt sehr zäh und teilweise öde, hab auch nicht wirklich was verstanden, aber irgendwie wollte ich es dann verstehen und dieser Aha-Moment während des zweiten Schauens hat mir wieder gezeigt warum ich Filme, die einen herausfordern und mit viel Symbolik und Metaphern arbeiten, so gerne mag. Oft *muss* ich dann auch Interpretationen nachlesen, weil ich einfach nicht das Wissen und Verständnis für manche Filme habe und viele Metaphern nicht erkennen würde, selbst wenn sie noch so offensichtlich sind. Aber mir macht das Spaß, und ich bin da anders als bspw. Cobar, für mich macht das Filme dann noch besser, wenn gewisse Interpretationen sinnvoll sind und mich total umhauen. Mother! war so ein Film. Ich habe wirklich gar nichts mit Religion und der Bibel am Hut, aber holy shit 

Ich kann es aber auch wirklich verstehen, wenn man da keine Lust drauf hat. Dann geben einem solche Filme natürlich oft auch nicht viel und wirken langweilig. Sie dann aber als Mist oder zusammenhanglos zu bezeichnen finde ich auch nicht wirklich fair. Vor allem "zusammenhanglos" trifft bei solchen Filmen auch einfach nicht zu. Aber gut, Geschmäcker und so 

Cooler Artikel auf jeden Fall. Ich hab die ersten beiden Filme in 'nem Alter gesehen, in dem ich sie noch auf keinen Fall sehen durfte, geschweige denn verstehen konnte. Zu The World's End fing es gerade erst an, dass ich gemerkt habe wie gut mir Filme gefallen, die nicht jeder schaut. Aber mit 19 war ich einfach noch viel zu blöd um da irgendwas anderes zu sehen oder zu verstehen, als das Gezeigte  Wird Zeit sie mal alle wieder nachzuholen.


----------



## Worrel (6. Dezember 2021)

Twixtor2021 schrieb:


> @Worrel
> Mulholland drive war unter dem größten Mist, den ich mir je angesehen habe, gleichauf mit Tree of Life von Terrence Malick und einigen anderen Stinkern. Lynch hat ein Zusammenhangloses etwas zurecht gezimmert und behauptet einfach es wäre ein Film.


Nein, _Mulholland Drive _kann man bis auf einige wenige Elemente zusammenhängend erklären.


Twixtor2021 schrieb:


> In Deutschland hingegen scheint es vielen sehr gut zu gehen, eine Art invertierter Eskapismus, weil es fast nur deprimierendes Zeug über gescheiterte Personen gibt, auf die der Otto Normal Bürger herabschauen kann.


Wie man gerade am Beispiel _Mulholland Drive _sieht, eben nicht nur in Deutschland. 
Lars von Trier ist auch kein deutscher Filmemacher  und dessen Filme, in denen öfters mal die Protagonisten am Ende oder auch das Baby schon mal in den ersten Film Minuten stirbt, sind quasi Vorzeigefilme für depressive Filme.

Auch sonst fallen mir problemlos noch weitere Filme ein, deren finale Plotentwicklung zu einem unhappy End führt, ohne ein Film aus Deutschland zu sein. (Die ich aus Spoilergründen nicht nenne)


----------



## Cobar (6. Dezember 2021)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Aber mir macht das Spaß, und ich bin da anders als bspw. Cobar, für mich macht das Filme dann noch besser, wenn gewisse Interpretationen sinnvoll sind und mich total umhauen. Mother! war so ein Film. Ich habe wirklich gar nichts mit Religion und der Bibel am Hut, aber holy shit


Sei dir auch voll und ganz gegönnt und ich freue mich für dich.
Ist doch super, dass es so viele verschiedene Filmgeschmäcker gibt und jeder was für sich findet 
Ich habe generell auch nichts gegen Filme, die einen mal etwas fordern, nur diesen einen fand ich da jetzt eben nicht spannend genug, dass ich ihn weiter geguckt hätte.




Fireball8 schrieb:


> Cooler Artikel auf jeden Fall. Ich hab die ersten beiden Filme in 'nem Alter gesehen, in dem ich sie noch auf keinen Fall sehen durfte, geschweige denn verstehen konnte. Zu The World's End fing es gerade erst an, dass ich gemerkt habe wie gut mir Filme gefallen, die nicht jeder schaut. Aber mit 19 war ich einfach noch viel zu blöd um da irgendwas anderes zu sehen oder zu verstehen, als das Gezeigte  Wird Zeit sie mal alle wieder nachzuholen.


Beschreibt es hier recht gut, wie das auch bei mir war. Zombiefilme mochte ich einfach schon immer und da fiel dann natürlich auch Shaun of the Dead rein. Hauptsächlich Simon Pegg und Nick Frost haben mich dann dazu gekriegt, dass ich auch direkt den zweiten Film geschaut habe, als es diesen gab.
Ich mag die beiden übrigens auch in vielen anderen Rollen, gerade Nick Frost ist super.
Wer die beiden ebenfalls gut findet, dem empfehle ich noch die Serie "Truth Seekers" auf Amazon Prime, die inzwischen leider gecancelt wurde. Die erste Staffel davon hat mir aber gut gefalen. Viel Nick Frost und einige richtig gute Momente gemeinsam mit Simon Pegg.


----------



## lokokokode (6. Dezember 2021)

War ok der Film, bis auf das dumme Ende XD


----------

